
The Best Science Fiction Books (According to Reddit) - chaosmachine
http://blamcast.net/articles/best-science-fiction-books
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
On the one hand, there's only one Star Wars novel there. On the other hand, it
beat out Gene Wolfe.

